# Hypo Redfoot Hatch Progression



## N2TORTS (Aug 23, 2013)

This lilâ€™ one started to pip about 36 hours ago â€¦.
Making his way into the New World! â€¦.Incubation time was 144 days @86.7*

























Should be a pretty one as it will be related to the 
â€œPearlâ€ gene line â€¦produced from â€œMomma Gemmaâ€ .

JD~


----------



## kathyth (Aug 23, 2013)

Yup! Already looks like a little beauty!
Look firward to updates!


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Aug 23, 2013)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.........................
COME ON LITTLE MAN YOU CAN DO IT..... 
Can't wait to see if fully out of the shell to see his colors


----------



## immayo (Aug 23, 2013)

Break free little one!!
That last picture looks so weird to me, just hit little nose and egg tooth poking out of his body. This one looks like a keeper!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 23, 2013)

Sometimes I just wanna save them all~


----------



## pam (Aug 23, 2013)

Great pictures


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 23, 2013)

coming right along ............


----------



## hlim18 (Aug 24, 2013)

That is super cool... i wish i get a redfoot


----------



## berrilturtle (Aug 24, 2013)

that's really cool!!
hypo redfoot!!


----------



## spartasaur (Aug 26, 2013)

Such a cutie! I want to get another little redfoot to keep my girl company, I've even been thinking about maybe trying to breed her. Such a sweet little guy tho, I'm loving the light colours.


----------



## nate.mann (Aug 26, 2013)

this is one of my favorite kinds of tortoise..i just adore these beautiful guys. i'd love to adopt one of these someday.


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 27, 2013)

I love the dull purple spot on its head. That purple color is on of my favorite traits I have seen in most of these.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Aug 27, 2013)

Coolest thing ever!! Looks like she's going to be another beauty!! <3


----------

